# Post your Dog(s) Friends!



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I think it would be a fun thread to show pics and talk about the other dogs in your life and your dogs life. Post their play mates, your families dogs, your friends dogs- whoever is special to you guys! 

Their most common visitor is Bartleby (or we call him Boston Terrorist). He's owned by my twin from anotha' motha'. We have a lot of friends with dogs and we're thinking of organizing us into a regular dog park meetup now that it's cooled down. 









My MIL has two dogs. A American Cocker mix and a JRT. I see them every week and we lived with them prior to that so I saw them everyday. 

Her JRT is attached to her and he is scared of a lot of things. He has Cushings disease so they said that is partly why he is so clingy. When I come over though, he ditches her side to come lay next to me so Maisie is special to me. I notice when he's laying with me he sleeps really well and doesn't shake as much when he is awake. 









On the left is Lucky. He's special to me. He had his euth date up and he was this matted, scraggy, scared thing. My mom decided to take him anyways and we cleaned this boy up. I totally wish I adopted him for myself. He's grown up to be a very sweet boy and has decided me loves my BF (he's scared of most men). 

My Mom has two dogs, my stepdad has one. They work inhome care so are often in separate homes most the week so Lucky is with Cuddles and Buffy is with my stepdad (who I don't have a picture of since my phone broke). 

On the right is Cuddles, my spoiled "sister". :doh:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Love the idea! I'll do it for Nali, haven't had Kaytu long enough for her to meet Nali's friends as they are almost all out of state. They have regular dog park friends, but these are Nali's best friends.
Koda is Nali's bff. He's a lab mix, a few years old. You even say "Denali" around him and he freaks out and gets super excited. He loves her. Same for Denali, you say "Koda" and she goes nuts.









This is Cody, my best friend's dog. We think he is Treeing Walker Coonhound or American Foxhound. Obviously a hound. He's about 3 years old.









Cooper, aka All-Starr's Cooperstown Bound CD RA TD NA NAP NJP cgc. Oh and he actually just got his VCD1 this last weekend. He's 2 years old. Grandson of the most winning golden retriever ever. And such an amazing, sweet boy. He is so willing to please and so mellow. Amazing, absolutely amazing dog. Nali has a big crush on him.









Inlaws dogs, Harley is a male lab mix (dad english lab, mom half lab half supposedly husky). Snickers is a labradoodle.









Jasper, he lives next to my parents. I know the neighbor lady well and I will just lift Nali over the fence so she can go run around and play! I wish I had a better pic, he was telling me to get away from his fence. He loves you as soon as you come in the yard lol. All bark.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Kaki's one and only love, Bart:








Lucky for me, he comes in to work three days a week and he has infinite patience with Kaki.
One more pic:









Breed guesses on Bart are welcome!!(I have my theories)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is Colleen, one of two dogs owned by some very good friends. She's one of Chester's favorites and generally likes playing with him and even roughhousing although she is much smaller than him. She's a little brindle mix of something, maybe Whippet/terrier 
















Then their other dog, Athena who is a lab/cattle dog mix and a fetching machine! She can be snarky with Chester but they generally get along. She's a total cuddler with people.









Then we have 2 out of 3 of another friend's dogs; Chester hasn't gotten to see them lately but he looooves Daisy..








who is possibly a border collie or flat coat and so sweet and submissive to just about everyone and everything. A rescue who'd been kept in a small kennel with no walks or anything.

Her other female dog is Sweet Pea, who is a darling neurotic mess of a border collie. A rescue that had been passed over many times by potential adopters at the shelter. I love her but she's a problem dog. She attacks Daisy (resource guarding) and she once bit a hole through Chester's cheek. But she loves to curl up against me and get petted and she loves her owner.









Chester pretty much ignores my aunt and uncle's schnauzer/poodle mix Fritzi, but he goes crazy when he gets to play with Chester; he's a little scared of Chester still but he likes to run up an lick Chester's face whenever he lays down and then run away if Chester turns towards him. He also chases Chester but dives under the table if Chester chases him.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I gotta add more of Kota >.< The day they met, we left them to play in the yard for an hour or so while we went out. This is what we came back to. COVERED in mud.


















"No mom, we're being good!" Most devious smiles that I ever saw.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Dex's first best buddy was Léo. The little one INSISTED on napping on Dexter's back all the time. He seemed ok with it though.





They got through a lot together:





Then there was Balou. He'd escape every single day to come home with me. I LOVED how he calmed Dex down. Every day, I'd find him cuddling with my dog on my patio. He'd also follow us everywhere. I was trying to adopt him when his owner preferred to run him over with her car.




And here's Shadow, Dex's walking buddy (yes, it was a blast washing the car after that)!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Zoopie said:


> They got through a lot together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The double cone of shame picture is ridiculously adorable.


But WTF with Balou?!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> The double cone of shame picture is ridiculously adorable.
> 
> 
> But WTF with Balou?!


My two thoughts exactly.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> But WTF with Balou?!


He pretty much had his entire stomach cut open. People from the health center even offered to inject him for free to end it. She refused and insisted on letting him bleed to death in the snowbank for hours.

For well over a year, Dexter would stop every single time we'd walk in front of his house, crying and looking for him. It only stopped when someone else with dogs moved in


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't have a picture of Cinch, my co-worker's ACD but he and Tristan might as well be boyfriends. They are just about the same age, same breed type/personality, etc. and get along fantastically. Trist LIVES to see Cinch on work days (ditto for Cinch) and those two just get in the worst trouble together. If I put them out to play together I better be ready for two mudballs when it's time to come back inside. 

Then there is Wiggles, my cousin's Pit mix. She can play like no one's business and takes great pride in t-boning Trist at max speed as many time as possible. 



















And any and all of the big dogs at work (a boarding/daycare facility). Tristan has been out in the yards since he was a young pup so he has no problems getting right in there and making new friends. Anyone who even shows a smidgin of interest in playtime is an instant draw for him.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Zoopie said:


> He pretty much had his entire stomach cut open. People from the health center even offered to inject him for free to end it. She refused and insisted on letting him bleed to death in the snowbank for hours.
> 
> For well over a year, Dexter would stop every single time we'd walk in front of his house, crying and looking for him. It only stopped when someone else with dogs moved in


I don't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that.


We're talking about someone who called 911 and then attempted suicide last winter by throwing her hairdryer in her bathtub while she was in it. She didn't know you were supposed to plug the hairdryer.

Obviously she's not well. Even more extremely obviously, she's not too bright.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy's one best friend is a Vizsla named Finn. The photo is from when she was about 4 months old, and I think he's about 2 1/2 years here:










And her other best friend is my parents' Westie, Trixie. Here's a photo from about a year ago when Buff was around 7 months old and Trixie 6 years old:









This video is more recent, from this past summer (click):


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

This is Crystal's friend Happy the schipperke (he hates Casper, though):










My aunt's mini dachshund, Maggie Lisa:










Crystal's papillon friend, Julia, who makes Crystal look like a giant (Crystal is slightly oversized and Julia is slightly undersized):










And Cas and Crystal with my brother's pit, Jade:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We have tons and tons of papillon friends and relatives. I don't feel like digging through pictures though. Here's my favorite pic of Mia and her best friend Lucky. I miss him since we moved. He was so sweet and gentle and was incredibly protective of Summer and Mia. He actually threw himself between Mia and an oncoming dog once. Such a neat guy. 


rf by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0271 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


lucky by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

He'd do this a lot and just let them crawl all over him.


DSC_0096 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Giving kisses


DSC_0134 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I like this thread! Great idea...

Buster! Hands down both Boys best friend! Bboy stays over often and we visit at least once a week. He insists on cuddling with the Boys. (Boston Terrier X)









Nora. My sisters dog who came and lived with us for a year. She wasn't big into playing but she liked taking them for walks. (Shepherd X)









Cooper is Ozzie's friend. They like to sit and stare at me. They also like to go swimming together. Tyler is indifferent. (Golden)









Chloe is Cooper's sister and Tyler's best friend. They wrestle together and she follows him around. I call her his girlfriend. Ozzie is indifferent. (Golden)









Simon was Ozzie's BFF. He loved 'his kitty' so much it was pathetic.









Eachother! Duh. xD


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit's BFF James: 









James is like the antithesis of Kit. I affectionately refer to him as "the oaf" because he's huge, drooly, clumsy, lives to eat, and the lights aren't always on upstairs. You can't tell from this pic, but he's twice her weight! But he's very sweet, and she thinks he's the bees knees. One time I loaded them both in the back of my car and then started driving. While we were stopped at a traffic light, Kit started humping James so enthusiastically that the car was shaking. Other drivers noticed and a good laugh was had by all.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

They're owned by friends of mine who are BF and GF. These two are my favorite. I haven't seen them in a while though so means a dog park meetup is due! 

Kuma- don't you just love those ears?!!! They're curly on the ends and the lopsided one is always like that. 









Bawoo!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

There are few and far between dogs in my area except for strays and my Sister's dogs. My dogs best friends are.....................................












Kokomo..........she is now almost 8 years old. I do not have a recent photo.












Benny - Benny












Freight Train..............he is HUGE!!! He is Dane/GSD/?


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

We have lots of neighbordogs that Kenda plays with. Here's Jenny and Lily; Jenny appears to be a Rhodesian Ridgeback mix and Lily is beagleish:










Here's Jenny's littermate Ellen. Ellen's not getting around so well anymore, but the chilly mornings seem to have perked her right up:










This is Kenda (in the foreground), then neighbordogs Cletus and Jethro in the background. Cletus appears to be a boxer (maybe he's purebred, but who knows) and Jethro seems to be a Newfie mix. He's smaller than most Newfies but has a multilayer coat.










I've mentioned that Kenda is a shop dog; here are some of her "work" friends: Ella the Blue Tick Mutt, Coco the Beaglador, Lulu the Economy Size Dachshund and Barkley from Florida.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Kaki and Kennedy have a strange bond.


----------



## Cyric (Jan 30, 2011)

There are soooo many good pictures in this thread. Wow, everyone!!


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

A few pics of Kiba and his buddy Bullet.


----------



## Baxter'sDad (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,
This is my Baxter:



He has lots of little quirks.
He loves his cuddles.....you cannot kneel down to get in a cupboard without him trying to climb on your knee for a cuddle. He loves kids, he thinks anyone under 4'9" is there for him to play with.
Baxter's favourite toy is a ball that talks back to him, it is his treat toy as it's very loud and annoying, but he loves it.
I have an alarm on my phone to pick my daughter up from school (she finishes at different times on different days, but we leave at 2.30 either way) so whenever Baxter hears Barber's Adagio For Strings he will not stop crying until his lead is on and we're heading out the door...that is his walkies tune. It's a nightmare if it comes on the TV as we've got to take him out, or he won't stop whining lol
I can't leave the house without him as he 'cries' until I get back. Wherever I go I generally take him with me, so if I have to go out without him we need to distract him first so I can slip out.

He's done very well with training, fully housetrained with no accidents at 12 weeks, he knows sit, stay, no, down, and he knows that when we come to a curb to stop and sit (we still have a few lapses witht his, but he stays when I call after him.....and he's always on his lead anyway). He also knows at bedtime he gets his treats so will go straight to his bed and wait when my wife makes her way up.

We are fortunate (or not depending on how you look at it) to have had lots of time to spend with Baxter in his first 6 months as my wife is disabled and I am her carer. With us both being early 30's I am able to take him on his long walks.

All in all, we love our Baxter


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

This is Bailey, who's been a friend of Samantha's since she came home at 10 weeks old. She's very gentle with Sam but loves to play with her still despite the size difference!












This is our cat Omar, and Samantha












This is our new addition Jasper, less a friend and more a sibling like Omar 











This is Yukon:










And this is Toby (the Eskie in back, Sam in front): 











And Sam met both Yukon and Toby at an Eskie meetup, they are both dogs belonging to the same person who is now an acquaintance of mine.

That's about it, Sam has been fairly isolated most of her life due to problems with recurring UTIs and recurring Giardia. We are finally seemingly free of both of these things for the moment.. just in time for the rainy season. Sigh.


----------

